# Trying for 3 months, Ovulation Tests not detecting?



## Tinkxabell

Hi Everyone, After 3 months of trying with my partner I thought it was about time to join the forum and ask for all of your advice. I was on the mirena coil for 3 years and I am 22. This was removed in December and since then my partner and I have been trying for our first baby. 

This month (March) we decided to use the ovulation detectors and as my cycle is 28 days I should be most fertile Saturday, Sunday and Today (Monday). However the detectors are not picking up anything. From Saturday I have had mild cramps in the ovarian area and It hurts when I wee. This pain when I wee has happened the last 3 months at this time of the month.

Even though I had a period, which was VERY heavy I have tested for pregnancy just incase, and it is negative. 

Are this ovulation detectors accurate? Or should I just be listening to my bodies signs?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated,

T x


----------



## susan_1981

Maybe you should start taking your temperature using www.fertilityfriend.com. This is what I do. Ovulation tests don't work for everyone, even if you do ovulate. And according to fertility friend, it says that even if your OPK/fertility monitor has picked up your fertile period, it doesn't necessarily mean you will ovulate and this can only be determined by seeing 3 increased temperatures on your chart. The cramps sound like ovulation pains but it hurting when you pee is new on me. Maybe you should check with your doctor about that in case it's a urine infection?


----------



## Tinkxabell

Thanks Susan, I will start doing the temperature right away. The pains when I wee, are odd as I only get them at my most fertile time not for the rest of the month. I will book an appt with the doc to check though.

Thanks again xxx


----------



## beauty

I have been trying hard with ovulation sticks too and i cant seem to get a positive result.. I am using cheap ones off the internet so maybe they dont work for me.. I have been TTC since stopping BC in Sept periods are okish had two months where they were long but others have been fine!!

Went doctors he did some tests hormones ok but i just think i miss the surge!! Glad i am not the only one who cant seem to get a positive on them bloody sticks! lol
xx


----------



## Beamel

When are you testing with the OPKs ? Many people, myself included could miss the surge if they test at the wrong time (and I don't mean you are necessarily doing it wrong, just at the wrong time for you if you see what I mean ?). This cycle I got a negative test at 2pm and then a positive at 11pm which was gone by the next morning. I have to test at least twice a day to get a positive test.
One other question: are you getting no lines at all ? Or are they just not as dark as the control line ?
I totally agree with Susan, the OPks don't work for everyone, and they don't tell you you have actually ovulated. Only temping will do that. It is a bit of a faff but the best way of really understanding your cycle. I was surprised when I started temping cos although I have a regular cycle I was actually ovulating later than I thought.
Good luck.


----------



## beauty

I am gettin a line but never had one as dark as control line!! The lines past two days has been darkest i seen but not as dark as the control line!!

I am on cd22 today of a 35 day cycle.. (well guessing cause thats what they were before they went out of whack last month) so i should be ovulating soon or might have already but like you said missed the surge!
xx


----------



## Beamel

I have never had much luck with the internet sticks. Couldn't get a dark line on them when it was dark on a clearblue !


----------



## Tinkxabell

Thank you Beauty and Beamel, I will try and test late tonight and see if I get a different result, I keep getting 1 line on the ovulation test.
I am also glad beauty that I am not the only one, I was starting to panic thinking I was not ovulating! So I am definatly going to start doing the temperature monitoring. The ovulation tests I bought were from my local chemist and for 5 sticks it was £2.99. If I am right it is the sensitivity of the sticks that is the main thing, mine are 25 mIU, what are yours?

T xxx


----------



## Beamel

I think clearblue are 30 miu, I also use Superdrug but not sure about those. Maybe a more sensitive one would work better if you are struggling to get a +ve ? Amazon sell 20 miu OPKs which are not too expensive.


----------



## beauty

I think there the same 25 mIu, but to be honest them cheap internet ones I use your suppose to not drink for like 2 hrs and then wee in the pot and leave at room temp for 20mins before sticking the stick in!! ( Thats what the instructions on mine say anyway I know each opk is different) well to be honest i dont and can not hold me wee for 2hrs i never can and i drink so many cups of tea in work the girls make them all the time so maybe thats why i dont get a line as dark as control line.. lol
I do get lines and past few days they been the darkest ones i seen but not as dark as control line.. I just cant hold it and i dont want to buy really expensive clear blue ones as i dont know when i ovulate so i prob spend a fortune on them and there not cheap!

However i think we prob both ovulate as were having cycles and going off my CM it shows the signs that i ovulate or approaching ovulation anyway.. however if i have a silly cycle this month i am defo going back to the doctors.. 

I know some people who test once a day and by the time you re test the next day you could miss the surge.. maybe near your fertile period test at 11am and then again at 9pm at the evening again..

xx


----------



## Tinkxabell

I will do, I think I ovulated yesterday or today, so I hope I have hit it this month. I dont think I can take another month of coming on my period! 

My pack says the same, as drinking dilutes your wee. I am also the same with drinking tea! I have tried to cut down as I read that it can affect you getting preg, how true this is I dont know but I have cut down any way.

xxx


----------



## beauty

I have been TTC this is my 6th cycle and believe me it drives me crazy every month when AF arrives i feel like a right let down!!
x


----------



## Tinkxabell

I admire the way you keep trying, I have had three periods since ttc and I cannot imagine how frustrating it is by the 6th cycle!I hope you get the good news this month!! xxx


----------



## little_em

Hiya!

I used asda's own for a month - everyday, because I came off the pill and wasn't sure when would ov. Didn't get a positive on those so tried clear blue digi the next month and no joy on those either. It turns out that I did ov at some point though because I fell pregnant (which ended in v early miscarriage). tbh I stressed so much that I wasn't ovulating, so Im not bothering this time, just gonna go with the flow!


----------



## Daejin

so ovulation sticks dont always work? I cant seem to get a bloody positive on one of them and Im meant to be at my most fertile of the past few days.. this is doing my head in but now i know that they dont always work.. it's such a pain in the butt its unbelievable


----------



## Lurkey

Hey, i was browsing through google trying to find out more info when i came across your question and the forums, me and my partner have just started TTC, i bought some of those cheap sticks off the internet i'm not sure if they work as they didn't show up for me last month, anyway i went to the doctors today and had a chat as i needed a few things clearing up that was on my mind, firstly i have always had my period every 3 weeks 21 days and was told this is normal for me as this is what i'm used to as with people who have say a 35 day cycle EVERYONE is different and it doesnt mean anything bad that i/we don't have exactly 28 days bang on this happens to many many woman and its the way its meant to be, my doctor also told me i should stop trying to hard for a baby and relax and enjoy a sex life and let nature take its course.
Finally i was also told that we don't ALWAYS ovulate every month some months we may not ovulate but we can still get are period!
Now that i have had this cleared up (as i was thinking there was something wrong with me and every girl ovulates every month and i wasnt because of them stupid cheapo sticks didn't show i was) i'm going to enjoy my sex life and wait and see what happens i might get a shock one day soon and i really hope it is soon because im so ega to become a mum!!! fingers crossed!!!
x


----------

